# Pop Art in GIMP



## jowensphoto (Jan 19, 2012)

Slow day at the office, so here's what I spent nearly 3 hours doing. Was a fun little exercise in GIMP, but the amount of time it took means I probably won't be doing it too often.

Before: 






After:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

IS DAT SUM A. WARHOL?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 19, 2012)

More like R. Lichtenstein


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, not quite Warhol... more comic book-ish than pop art, I suppose.


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol that actually looks really cool. Nice job!


----------



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2012)

I really like it too


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2012)

That's cool!  Any details on how you did it?


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 24, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> That's cool!  Any details on how you did it?



Lucky for you, I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to logging my work-flow. I'll PM it to you.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 27, 2012)

You could set up an action to perform all of the steps you did automatically with the click of a button. My wife used to make cartoons like this out of photos back in the day when she was teaching me to use photoshop. My friend would love it when she made them for them. So if you ever need cool cheap gift for someone.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 27, 2012)

just realized I told you a PS process when your using gimp. Sorry.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2012)

You could still write a script for GIMP, but I've never tried to, so I don't know how much work it really is...


----------



## unpopular (Jan 27, 2012)

ok. enough about technique - who's the babe in the picture?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 27, 2012)

It's Jess and she has girl parts.  She said it, not me!


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice...any tutorials on how to do this?
*
edit
no problem ...found one here in gimp:




*


----------

